# 1.5yr Old Agressive (Please Help)



## Blk88notch (Aug 9, 2012)

My gsd needs aggression help badly. I dont know what to do at this point. Little background on him. He is 1.5yrs old Hes has major aggression towards other dogs and people. He will sit in the backyard and bark at the the neighbors all day while doing this his hair will raise down his back. I cant have anybody over without crating him because he will lunge at them while growling and barking with his hair raised down his back. I have no clue what do. I took him to a trainer around my area, she has 30yrs experience with gsd training and she told me it his genetics and she made it seem like there was nothing she could do. So i never went back. I dont know what to do anymore.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your trouble. If you include your location someone may be able to recommend a trainer. I think you need professional help with this.

David Winners


----------



## Blk88notch (Aug 9, 2012)

Chicago IL Northern Suburbs


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have not had first-hand experience with the trainers/evaluators I list below, but I have heard from people I trust in the Chicago rescue community that they are good at evaluating/handling aggression in dogs. 

Gary Tippett, K9 Guardians in Lockport, IL. 
K-9 Guardians Boarding and Training Center | Chicago | Southwest Suburbs

Jennifer Hack, Dynamic Dogs
Dynamic Dogs Chicago Training, Obedience and Behavioral Experts, Chicago Bootcamp, Board and Train, Classes, Animal Talent | Dynamic Dogs Chicago Dog Training, Lincoln Park, offering behaviorist, obedience, bootcamp, certified Chicago dog trainer, bo

You might also want to Private Message (PM) Suka on this forum, I believe she is involved in a German Shepherd Club on the north side of Chicago.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Blk88notch said:


> Chicago IL Northern Suburbs


German Shepherd Dog Training Club of Chicago Homepage

Call them, explain the issue, and go from there.


----------



## Blk88notch (Aug 9, 2012)

llombardo said:


> German Shepherd Dog Training Club of Chicago Homepage
> 
> Call them, explain the issue, and go from there.


Thanks for the info I drive past this place everday to work and didnt even know it was there until now thanks for the info.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

If it is genetics then yeah... If it's not this is what I did:.... It's what I did and my conclusions!* This is generic because it comes up all the time sooo....

Dog trainers and behaviorists love pet stores,dog park , and is your dog friendly folks! That's where most of their business comes from.

Next come the early socialization folks, that want to cram people into their dogs faces. Right dog with sound nerves, no problem! Wrong dog same approach...the dog is now scared of certain (whoever) people or floppy hats or wheel chairs, etc,etc. This approach with the wrong dog and you can create a fearful and submissive dogie.

The approach I chose was, I protected my dog, he did not have to chose who's good and who is bad or deal with "I thought my dog was friendly folks or strange dogs. He learned to view people and other dogs as furniture, I stepped in front of him if I spoke to someone,he learned that behind me was his place. He learned what normal human/dog interaction looks like.

He's safe in public and can be around other dogs without going nuts. He's not a dog park dog. Not worth the hassle for me.

http://leerburg.com/dogparks.htm
Leerburg | Who Pets Your Puppy or Dog

And if other dogs are an issue here:





And here:Late socialization here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html

No brilliant insight on my part. I had a people aggressive young dog. It was my believe that cramming a bunch of people in his face wasn't the answer? In my case with my dog I was right.*

Not saying your planned approach is wrong, just showing their is another approach to having a happy well adjusted dog!*


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Blk88notch said:


> Thanks for the info I drive past this place everday to work and didnt even know it was there until now thanks for the info.


They have lots of experience with GSD's and they will evaluate him. It was the best decision I made with mine(he was reactive). I like it there so much I became a member. I see dogs with aggression and reactivity issues all the time. Some need to be muzzled and some just need strong leadership and management.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> If it is genetics then yeah... If it's not this is what I did:.... It's what I did and my conclusions!* This is generic because it comes up all the time sooo....
> 
> Dog trainers and behaviorists love pet stores,dog park , and is your dog friendly folks! That's where most of their business comes from.
> 
> ...



It doesn't hurt to have the dog evaluated. It's best to find out if it's genetics or just behavioral. It can be completely different training and management methods depending on what it is.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

No of course not! My very first dog I had an E val done, I thought he was a Dominant Aggressive Male, 'did a Eval turns out he was Dominant Male but just an A hole!  I could deal with that! No dog parks,ignore other dogs!

Years later my GSD... yeah he was the real deal DAM dog! 

If it's a sound dog it's,it's a sound dog nothing I've suggested is gonna change that.


----------

